# Office 365 >  >  Sharing Excel document with Macros on OneDrive

## marshallmr

I have an Excel document that has 24 independent timers.  Each of these timers have a Start/Stop/Reset button along with a Stop/Reset All button.  I have shared the document, but when my coworker attempts to open it ask them to open in a Excel format, but it does not allow them to manipulate the data.  Additionally, it does not allow them to see the timers counting down if the timers had already started. 

To ensure we were sharing correctly, I shared another document with no Macros or data between two of my coworkers.  We were able collaborate with no issues as expected.  

Has anyone had this problem, and if so were you able to fix the issue or work around it.  

I'm going to attempt to attach the file but I believe it will exceed the size limit.     

Thank you in advance for any assistance.

----------


## Anita Dayoff

I was able to download your spreadsheet, edit, and start and stop the timers. I could view the macros, and it appears they are stored within the spreadsheet which is where they should be for sharing. I also saved it to my OneNote and had no problem with it. So my guess is it is not your spreadsheet that's causing issues, but your network security. 

Is it possible your IS Department has security set to block the new Co-Authoring Share feature, or blocking any documents or spreadsheets with macros? That's what they do at my company, so the only option we have is to use the old Legacy Share Worksheet feature.

----------

